# Best way to get nails down?



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

I'm dogstting two doxies and their owners ignored my suggestion last winter to keep their nails up, so they have horrible nails, but are here for a month. Just did them but they have a long way to go. Best way to do it? Any suggestions? 

I'm thinking dremel them as short as I can and file them down on the outsides too to get the quick going back, but figured there might be other suggestions. If I have to shave them off daily I will, hate long nails!

Lana


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

If the dogs are cooperative, I think the Dremel is the way to go.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

I vote dremel too.


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Daily Dremmel. Just a lil' bit each day once the excess is off.


----------



## Bender (Dec 30, 2008)

Did the clippers today, there was way too much to dremel off yet and not sure if they'll stay still. But, will get someone to sit on them to do more and their owners are getting a lecture. 

Lana


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I just used my new Dremel on Mila's nails last night. She would tolerate only one foot being done, so we'll tackled another tonight, but it's so much nicer than using the clippers, which she hates.


----------



## 2DogsN3Cats (May 25, 2010)

I used the dremel on my mini doxies nails but I have to have BF hold him down because he tries to lick it. Yup hes a weirdo. I would probably use the clippers first and then dremel from there on to shorten them gradually. 

IMO doxies are a pain in the butt with nail maintenance. I have yet to find anyone who owns one who doesnt have a problem doing their nails. Even Franklin it takes 2-3 treats per nail to get them done and he fights like the devil to do his back nails. Ive just started having BF hold him down and talk to him and going super fast and clipping away, giving him some treats and then going back over them with the dremel to file them down more. Watch their 'thumb' nails too, Ive notice that Franklins have grown flatlike and curved so I have to be super careful because otherwise they would grow into his foot. His nails are still pretty long but slowly they are getting shorter than they used to be with clippers alone.


----------

